

Apple: we broke "Amazon's monopolistic grip" on e-book industry - erickhill
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2012/04/apple-we-broke-amazons-monopolistic-grip-on-e-book-industry.ars

======
uslic001
By illegally price fixing ebooks with publishers to milk consumers of more
money. Fighting this makes Apple look even more greedy.

